# Soundmagic ES18 vs Philips SHE3570 vs Panasonic RP-HJE120E-K.



## rouble (Sep 13, 2012)

Want the opinion of audiophiles here,
Want to buy an IEM in 500-600 range max..
I mostly listen to Classic Rock, Metal, little bit of pop and bollywood here and there.
Which among the three are best VFM out there.
According to the reviews I read, ES 18's take the cake but I wanna from people 
here who have heard all three of them, can tell which of them are the best.Wanna buy asap.
Thnx


----------



## Neo (Sep 14, 2012)

I have ES18, and it is good. Haven't tested the others though. 
Also, you get ES18 for around 400 or even less. Check indiatimes shopping. I got mine for 380 from there. 
:beer:


----------



## rouble (Sep 14, 2012)

@Neo Okay.But where are you getting it for 400.I dont see it anywhere.
Its 590 bucks on indiatimes right now..


----------



## sandynator (Sep 14, 2012)

Earlier it was for Rs.421/- till last month even I got it for 380 with offer on 15th aug.

I had read somewhere that philips 3580 is equally gud to SM ES18 may be on head fi or TE forum just google it.

A member had mentioned SM es18 slightly better than philips

See here
*www.techenclave.com/audio-zone/random-iem-headphone-rants-106883/p67/  read post 1331 of esantosh

also go thru 
*www.head-fi.org/t/614990/jvc-marsh...-vs-soundmagic-es18-vs-panasonic-rp-jje120e-k


----------



## puli44 (Sep 14, 2012)

go for sound magic ES 18 ..im using it ..superb clarity


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 14, 2012)

Another vote for ES18.


----------



## rouble (Sep 15, 2012)

Thnx so much everyone.Will go with ES 18 and many thnx for the links sandynator
But now there's another one which is making quite a wave on net i.e. JVC Marshmallows
How does it fare against the Soundmagic ones??


----------



## sandynator (Sep 15, 2012)

rouble said:


> Thnx so much everyone.Will go with ES 18 and many thnx for the links sandynator
> But now there's another one which is making quite a wave on net i.e. JVC Marshmallows
> How does it fare against the Soundmagic ones??



may be this could help...
Earphones within 1k

JVC marshmallow vs Monoprice 8320 vs Philips 3580 vs Soundmagic ES18 vs Panasonic RP-JJE120E-K


----------



## rouble (Sep 16, 2012)

Okay thnx sandynator.Will go with ES 18..


----------



## ratul (Sep 16, 2012)

does anybody here have reviewed both PL21 and ES18, i currently own a PL21, what should i expect from ES18..
And should i consider CX180, given it's almost thrice the price as ES18..??


----------



## Neo (Sep 16, 2012)

ratul said:


> does anybody here have reviewed both PL21 and ES18, i currently own a PL21, what should i expect from ES18..
> And should i consider CX180, given it's almost thrice the price as ES18..??


I have not reviewed both of those but i can tell that there won't be much difference between PL21 and ES18 since they both use the same driver. 
As for CX180, if you have the money then go for it. I have read good reviews about it.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 16, 2012)

rouble said:


> But now there's another one which is making quite a wave on net i.e. JVC Marshmallows
> How does it fare against the Soundmagic ones??



Not a good choice if compared to ES18.


----------



## rouble (Sep 17, 2012)

@d6bmg Thnx for putting the stamp!!


----------



## rouble (Sep 26, 2012)

Got the Soundmagic ES18 for Rs. 460 from Shopclues.Don't know if there is a thing like burn in or not
but I did burn it for around 15 Hrs now and is sounding like a premium iem.
It is my first inner ear monitor and I am blown away by it.
I am also having a Sennheiser pmx 60 and JBL earphones, 
both of them are costlier than this but are no where near the sound quality of this.Incredible Bass it has.
Thnx guys for helping.


----------



## khmadhu (Sep 26, 2012)

^^ its 560 or 460 ..?   i just saw its 560.. Sound Magic ES 18 Headphones


----------



## rouble (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah it is 560..I got it at 460 by applying coupon code..
I have Pm'ed you the code!!


----------



## khmadhu (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for the coupon, but its notaccepting..  may be its used only once.. if you come across any good offer for  SM ES18 , please inform me..


----------



## sandynator (Sep 27, 2012)

khmadhu said:


> Thanks for the coupon, but its notaccepting..  may be its used only once.. if you come across any good offer for  SM ES18 , please inform me..



try on indiatimes & use Coupon code - "SURPRISE"
I tried it now but only Rs.47 disc.

check this
*www.futurebazaar.com/sound-magic-es-18-red-black-headphone/pd/131570

search for some coupons if available


----------

